# New to Paphs!



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (Apr 6, 2022)

I just ordered my first paph (Paph. Mint Chocolate - Malipoense x Goderfroya) and it's small, to make a good display of it, how should I pot it. And what media should I use? And possibly how often do you water these? Sorry, I have experience with cypripedium, and wanted to dabble in paths cuz I like slippers


----------



## merc (Apr 19, 2022)

I use Ochiata bark with a little perlite, pumice and oyster shell mixed in. Careful with the roots when repotting. Good luck!


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 20, 2022)

It depends on your mix and growing area. I add some sphagnum moss to my mix and keep them in an enclosure, so I’m able to water every 3 days or so. I also use Rand’s Aircone Pots so I’m able to look at the pots to see if they need water. Hopefully everything went well, I just noticed this was from 2 weeks ago!


----------

